# Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?



## vermesser (29. Februar 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin beim Stöbern im Netz über diese Rute gestolpert und da ein Bekannter von mir grad ne Zanderrute sucht, überlege ich ernsthaft, mir diese zu holen und meine zu verkaufen.

Kennt einer: http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/p_id/ao0027/category_path/0_3868_3874/referer/shopping ?

Einsatzgebiet wäre ein See und ein langsam fließender Fluss. Köder wären Gummifische bis max. 15cm mit max. 15 - 20 Gramm Köpfen.

Ist die Rute dafür oder überhaupt zum Gummiangeln brauchbar?


----------



## H.Christians (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

Ist eine super verarbeitete Rute, die sich ideal zum Gufiangeln eignet.

Für den Preis wirst du kaum was besseres finden.

Habe die Rute selber in Gebrauch, würde diese immer wieder kaufen.


----------



## vermesser (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

Das klingt vielversprechend. Wie groß dürfen die Gummis maximal sein, in welchem Bereich setzt Du sie ein?


----------



## H.Christians (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

Ich fische damit Gufis von 8 bis 15 cm mit Bleiköpfen vom 7-18 Gr.

Klappt super, und Reserven sind auch noch da.

Am besten finde ich 11-15er Gufis, damit arbeitet die Rute richtig schön.

Werfen ist auch klasse, der Blank lädt sich klasse auf.


----------



## Lukas2212 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

Ich habe die Rute auch und bin sehr zufrieden!
Angel damit an Kanälen und dem Rhein! Habe sie in 2,70m  mit 20-50Gramm Wg, ist sehr straff die Rute und man kann sie perfekt zum Gummiangeln einsetzen! Habe so Gufis bis 16 cm geführt!
Köpfe von 8-20 Gramm habe ich ohne Probleme benutzen können!

Top Preis/Leistung!


----------



## vermesser (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

Ok, bin überzeugt! Wird bestellt...für den Preis kann das ja nicht ganz verkehrt sein. Danke Euch allen für die Beratung.


----------



## bobbykron (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

hab die rute auch. fische sie jetzt eine Saison
eine 270cm -50g
eine 240cm -50g schon die zweite eine hab ich schon versenkt#q

ich muss sagen, die 240er gefällt mir wesentlich besser als die längere variante. leichter, handlicher und am wichtigsten für mich: der griff hinter der rolle ist schön kurz 

zur ködergröße: bis 5" Kopytos und max.20g jig ist alles ok. 
aber 15cm + 15-20g !? für eins zwei würfe mal zwischendurch ok,aber wenn du gezielt mit 12+ los gehst, passt das nicht. die rute ist zwar ziemlich hart, aber das geht m.M. eher schlecht.

und noch für die, die mal in die versuchung kommen, die shad mit der sea bass zu vergleichen. obwohl die sea bass ein höheres wg hat ist sie im ganzen deutlich weicher. gefällt mich nicht so gut, deswegen steht sie auch mehr rum

hoffe ich konnte dir helfen...

ach mein fazit hab ich vergessen:
ich würde die 2,40m Vengeance Shad immer wieder kaufen. bin nachwievor begeistert, 1a Preis/Leistung


----------



## vermesser (17. April 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

Nachdem meine Vengeance Shad in 2,70 mit 50 Gramm Wurfgewicht da ist und ich es nach Wochen endlich ans Wasser geschafft habe, hier ein erstes Fazit: Die Rute ist richtig schön hart, aber doch geschmeidig, genau die richtige Aktion für Gummis. Ausprobiert habe ich sie an einem See und einem langsam fließenden Kanal. Köder waren Gummis von 8-15 cm mit max. 18 Gramm Köpfen. Kombiniert habe ich die Rute mit einer Penn Sargus 3000 und 13er Power Pro. Die Kombi harmoniert gut, die Rute fühlt sich in jeder Situation bisher gut an, ist nie überlastet (auch nicht in der Strömung unterhalb eines Wehres) und wirft auch sehr gut. Die Rückmeldung ist perfekt, man spürt gut, wie der Grund ist. Gefangen habe ich leider nix. Aber der Drill eines dicken Astes ging schonmal gut  !

Zwei kleine Kritikpunkte hab ich auch: Der geteilte Griff ist einfach gewöhnungsbedürftig, ich werd mich wohl nie ans moderne Spinnrutendesign gewöhnen. Es stört nicht beim Angeln, aber ich mag es nicht. Ein durchgehender Korkgriff ist einfach was anderes!
Und die Ringe sind dünne und sehen empfindlich aus...das mag dem Gewicht geschuldet sein, aber von mir aus darf die Rute 20 Gramm mehr wiegen, wenn dann stabile Ringe verbaut werden. So hat man bei jedem Astkontakt Angst, daß Ringe verbiegen oder brechen.

Gesamturteil bisher: Uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert!


----------



## vermesser (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

So, die Rute durfte heute nach der langen Zanderschonzeit das erste mal in ihrem ureigensten Einsatzgebiet ans Wasser...Zanderangeln mit Gummi!
Fazit: Die Rute ist perfekt! Hart für gute Köderführung und durchdringende Anschläge, geschmeidig und wurfstark! Eingesetzt wurden Gummis von 12 cm an 15 Gramm Köpfen! Passt! Und im Drill der zwei Zander machte sie eine sehr gute Figur! Federt Kopfstöße gut ab, lässt einen harten Drill zu und puffert im Nahbereich! Mehr Rute für das Geld ist kaum möglich! Eindeutige Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## Lord_of_Fish (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

habe mir diese Rute auch bestellt, 2,7m, WG 50-100g. Habe die Vengeance See Bass in 2,4m, Wg 10-50g bereits und war damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Vielleicht etwas schlechtes Feedback vom Köder, habe aber noch nicht so viel erfahrung und damit wenig Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Für Gufi ab 15cm würde ich sie nicht mehr empfehlen. 

Nun meine Frage: Eigenet sich die Vengeance Shad in 2,7 m auch zum Angeln mit Blinkern und Spinnern?


----------



## vermesser (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

Du kannst die Rute zweifellos auch für Blech nehmen, obwohl sie mir dafür zu hart wäre! Dafür bevorzuge ich geschmeidigere Ruten, die Balzer Magna Magic Serie ist dafür ein guter Kompromiss! Hart genug für Gummi, geschmeidig genug für Blech!
Die Vengeance hat mir den Durchbruch beim Zanderangeln gebracht, keine Fehlbisse mehr, astreine Köderkontrolle, 72er Zander! Was will man mehr?


----------



## jbs (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

Hi Vermesser,

wie ist die Shad im direkten Vergleich zur Sea Bass? Ist die Rückmeldung des Köders besser?

Ich habe bei der Sea Bass (2,40m 20-60g) das Problem dass ich bei weiten Würfen nicht mehr spüre wann der Gufi den Grund erreicht hat, ich sehe es nur am Durchhängen der Schnur. 

Bietet die Shad da mehr Feedback?


----------



## vermesser (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

Ja, die Shad ist meines Erachtens nach in der Hinsicht besser und bietet mehr Rückmeldung. Die Aktion ist spitzenbetonter ausgelegt als bei der Sea Bass.

Wobei ich ne kurze Sea Bass mit 2,10 und 60 Gramm hab und null Probleme...damit kann man Steine am Boden zählen. Sicher, daß es an der Rute liegt, daß Du keine vernünftige Rückmeldung bekommst und nicht an der gesamten Zusammenstellung?


----------



## jbs (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

Hier mal meine Zusammenstellung:

Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass 2,40 in 20-60g
Spro Passion 730 

>> 0,13er Power Pro >> No-Knot Verbinder mit Wirbel>> Wirbel >> 1x7 Stahlvorfach 6,8kg >> Wirbel >>

meißtens 4" Kopyto River am 4/0 7g VMC Barbarian Jighaken mit Kugelbleigewicht

Ich dachte das passt soweit!?


----------



## vermesser (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*



jbs schrieb:


> Ich dachte das passt soweit!?



Würde ich jetzt auch denken, ne ähnliche Kombi benutze ich vom Boot |kopfkrat ? Keine Ahnung, warum Du nix merkst #c ? Was genau stört Dich ;+ ?


----------



## angler1996 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

He Ihr:m
ich glaube, dass Problem liegt in der Formulierung :
weite Würfe- wie weit ist weit? da ist nix mehr mit "Tock" bei richtig weit:m
Gruß A.


----------



## jbs (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

naja, weit heißt bei mir richtig weit, also alles was geht. Ich dachte dass es Ruten gibt die einen auch auf dieser Entfernung ein "Tock" spüren lassen wenn der Köder den Grund berührt !?

Bei meiner Sea Bass merke ich das nur wenn ich den Köder bis auf ein paar Meter ran gekurbelt habe.


----------



## vermesser (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

Bei "alles was geht" braucht man übermäßig schwere Bleiköpfe, die widerum im Nahbereich zu Problemen führen, um ein "Tock" zu merken, das verschluckt sonst der minimale Schnurbogen durch auch nur wenige Wind oder Strömung. Zumal die Seabass sehr weit wirft...


----------



## welsfaenger (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

also habe selbst die SeaBass in 2.10 mit 60gr WG und finde auch das sie keine besonders gute Köderrückmeldung hat. Auf jeden Fall im Vergleich zu anderen Ruten die ich Fische. Nutze die Rute hpts. zum Hechtangeln vom Belly mit geschleppten Köfi oder Vertikalangeln.
Was jedoch stimmt, sie wirft echt gut. Zudem muss man mal den Preis sehen und dann stimmt das schon alles wieder 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## vermesser (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

Gut, vom Boot wirft man nicht so weit! Stimmt schon! Die Shad hat auf jeden Fall die bessere Rückmeldung und ist insgesamt geeigneter zum Gummiangeln!


----------



## vermesser (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

Hat einer zufällig die Variante mit 50-100 Gramm für Hecht?


----------



## Lxrs K. (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

ich will sie mir in der ausführung holen , meinungen dazu würden auch interessieren


----------



## bobbykron (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

ich hab auch die 240cm und 270cm jeweils in 50g variante und die sea bass 210cm 60g.

die shad ist im vergleich zur sea bass deutlich härter.
und das man auf volle distanze mit ner 60g rute keinen 4"kopyto mit 7g köpf "TOCKEN" merkt, wundert mich gar nicht.

und noch zur XH -100g:
die hatte ich in der hand und das ist echt n besenstiel. ich bevorzuge ja straffe ruten, aber das ist mir nix mehr. da brauchst de wohl mindestens 50g damit die sich halbwegs aufläd...
nix für mich...


----------



## Lxrs K. (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

ich such ne rute für durchgehend 60-70 g. schwere köder sein, kann auch schwerer werden , ist die daür zu hart ?!


----------



## bobbykron (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

das kann ich dir nicht genau sagen. das ist nicht mehr mein bereich, da ich eher im recht flachen gewässern fische. aber ich fand sie recht schwer und hart.
ach, ne vengeance 270 xh hab ich ja auch noch, fällt mir ein. ist aber die mit durchgehendem korkgriff. die ist auch n knüppel. steht fast nur rum, weil ich doch lieber die weichere nexave xh nehme. oder meine fox rage spin -80g.

aber 60-70g müsste schon passen für die shad xh. kostet ja auch kaum geld die rute. glaub die steht noch bei und im hagebau für ca 40mäuse


----------



## Lxrs K. (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

Ok , danke für die antwort.
Laut angaben soll die 247 g. wiegen , so schwer find ich das nicht


----------



## Raptor_3001 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

Hi @ all,

habe zu der Rute (2,70m 20-50g WG) ebenfalls eine Frage bzw. wollte ich eure Meinung dazu.

Was ist von der Rute als "Hecht-Rute" für Gummis und Wobbler an einem See (Kiesgrube) zu halten? Wäre die Rute dafür eine Empfehlung, oder ist sie zu leicht dafür? Als Rolle würde eine Ryobi Applause 4000 mit einer 19ner PowerPro zum Einsatz kommen.

Ich finde die Rute für den Preis (33,80€) interessant. Alternativ hatte ich mir eine Berkley Cherrywood 2 (2,70m 40-80g WG) aus geguckt.

Dritte Alternative wäre eine Balzer Edition IM-12 Alegra 2,45m WG:20-75g für 56,90€.

Danke vorab für eure Antworten und Meinungen

Gruß Raptor_3001


----------



## Lxrs K. (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

Hey , ich fische ne ziemlich ähnliche combo , ne 4000er ryobi arctica und auch ne 19er PP . Ich persöhnlich tendiere bei mir zu der xh , aber es kommt halt auf die köder an die du fischen willst


----------



## bobbykron (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

bis 12cm gufi und 14g kopf find ich sie ok, darüber hinaus persönlich zu schwach.


----------



## Lxrs K. (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

Hier mal nen kleiner Bericht von mir, ich hab die 270 xh -100 g .
Mit 247 g ist das eine relativ schwere Rute aber sie kostet ja nur 50€ .
Die Aktion der Rute hat ne schöne Aktion und so ein Brett ist die garnicht . Ich finde für das wg ist die Aktion angemessen. Schwerere Köder lassen sich gut werfen. Der härtetest war beim dorschpilken mit 100 g pilkern zwei gute Doubletten hochgepumpt und auch das hat sie gut weggesteckt . Der größte Nachteil von diesem Modell ist aber die Kopflastigkeit , ich müsste 40 g ins hantteil tun damit sie ausgeglichen ist ,dadurch steigert sich das Gewicht


----------



## vermesser (18. September 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

Ich wollte mal eben noch Berichte nachliefern. Zwischenzeitlich hab ich mir auch noch die schwere Variante mit 50-100 Gramm geholt, ebenfalls als 2,70er. 

Zuerst zur leichteren Variante: Ich fische die Rute immernoch mit einer 3000er Sargus und 13er Power Pro bei mir im See auf Zander. Gummifische bis ca. 14cm mit Köpfen bis 20 Gramm wirft die Rute weit und gut, der Kontakt zum Köder ist wirklich sehr ordentlich, Bisse und Bodenkontakt sind gut fühlbar. Im Drill kleiner bis mittlerer Zander federt die Rute die Kopfstöße gut ab, ist geschmeidig und präzise. Bisheriger Härtetest war ein guter 90er Hecht, der auf kürzeste Distanz einschlug...auch dessen Schläge wurden gut abgepuffert, die Rute wirkte zu keiner Zeit überlastet. Mehr als diese Rute bietet, kann man von einer Gummirute dieser Preisklasse nicht erwarten. Ganz klare Empfehlung.

Jetzt zur schweren Variante: Zuerst mal hat bobbykron recht, die Rute ist ein Besen!! 16er Gummis am 30er Kopf, 8er Kopytos am 35er oder 40er Kopf...in diesem Bereich fühlt sich die Rute richtig wohl...auch 20er Latschen am 15er Kopf gehen und haben noch Luft nach oben. Naturgemäß sind kleinere Köder an der Rute kein Vergnügen...natürlich geht es, aber die Rute lädt sich nicht auf...führt die Köder aber sehr präzise.
Leider war die Rute noch nicht so oft am Wasser, außer einigen kleineren Hechten ist sie noch nicht mit Fischen in Kontakt gekommen. Ich werde sie demnächst mit Gummi auf Dorsch testen...mal gucken. Dafür müsste sie genau richtig sein.

Für beide Ruten kann ich eine ganz klare Empfehlung aussprechen. Solide Ruten für Ihren Zweck, gut verarbeitet und preiswert #6 !


----------



## vermesser (9. November 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

Und auch hier ein kleines Update nach recht intensiver Nutzung.
Mittlerweile wurde auch die schwere Variante der Rute ordentlich gestresst. Härtetest war ein 84cm langer Dorsch vom Kutter, der problemlos besiegt werden konnte. Die Rute machte einen sehr guten Job auch als Pilkrute.
Auch an der Langzeitqualität und der Salzwasserfestigkeit gibts nix zu meckern. Passt! Ne gute Rute wahrscheinlich auch im Bodden mit großen Gummis vom Boot.
Die normale leichtere Vengeance Shad habe ich derzeit für Zander in Konkurrenz zu einer Jan Gutjahr Hi Lite in Benutzung. Natürlich ist die Hi Lite etwas besser in der Rückmeldung und etwas leichter. Dafür hat die Shimano deutlich mehr Kraft im Kreuz. Also immer noch ganz klar ne gute Rute, zumal wenn man bedenkt, daß die Hi Lite normal doppelt so teuer ist...


----------



## carphunter164 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

Hey...

hatte auch vor mir die Vengeance AX Shad 210H 20-50g zu kaufen...
Habt ihr die ganze Zeit über die geredet? Wenn nicht würdet ihr mir diese Rute empfehlen?
Fische überwiegend an/auf Seen, Mosel und Saar...
Zielfisch Zander/Barsch.

Würde mir die Shimano AX 2500FB dazu kaufen und mit ner geflochtenen bespulen.


----------



## magut (2. September 2013)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

Die 2,10 hab ich für Blech und kleiner Gummis ( Ges. Ca 30 Gramm ) dafür ist die echt klasse . möchte jetzt die 2,4 AB 50 Gramm und find die nicht! Kann da wer helfen
Lg
Mario


----------



## Kaka (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

Ist das die Rute über die hier diskutiert wird? Bei den ganzen Bezeichnungen dreht man ja durch 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Vengeance-AX-Spin-Spinnrute-mit-Geofibre-u-XT30-Blank-versch-Modelle-/271144068202?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten&var=570138450993&hash=item3f2172246a


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

@Kaka,
Nein es geht um die Shad Jigging!
Dein Link führt zur AX Spinning

http://www.zesox.de/Angelruten/Spinnruten/Shimano-Vengeance-Shad-H-20-50g-2-70m-Angelrute.html

Jürgen


----------



## Kaka (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kennt einer Shimano Vengeance Shad?*

Ok, danke. 

Kann denn jemand was zur AX Spinning sagen? Kennt die jemand?


----------

